# Grub screws. Where to get them?



## Nightwalker (28/1/16)

I'm looking for a selection of grub screw sizes to try fix a stripped post. 
Does anyone know if they are available in SA?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/1/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm looking for a selection of grub screw sizes to try fix a stripped post.
> Does anyone know if they are available in SA?


Sure are, next door at Bolt & Nut Centre.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Coldcat (25/6/17)

Nightwalker said:


> @Hakhan why did you dislike a question? Are u that bored? And trolling old posts? I actually did find grub screws at a screw shop.
> But dislikes a post for asking? Rather stupid really


also had a dislike post once without any explanation, truly odd action.

Which screw shop did you find at?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/6/17)

Coldcat said:


> also had a dislike post once without any explanation, truly odd action



It could be a slip of the mouse button. With the like and dislike button next to one another it is possible to click on the dislike button by mistake. I once did this to @KZOR . He PM'd me and I sorted it out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (25/6/17)

For the Cape vapers there is this place we refer people too 
http://www.boltit.co.za/wmenu.php

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Nightwalker (25/6/17)

Coldcat said:


> also had a dislike post once without any explanation, truly odd action.
> 
> Which screw shop did you find at?


Here in PE we have, (don't laugh?), A shop called screw city

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (25/6/17)

@Nightwalker we have the same here in JHB but it's called Teasers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DougP (25/6/17)

https://za.rs-online.com/mobile/p/socket-screws/0137714/
https://za.rs-online.com/mobile/p/socket-screws/0431993/

Based in kyalami business park 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (25/6/17)

Nightwalker said:


> @Hakhan why did you dislike a question? Are u that bored? And trolling old posts? I actually did find grub screws at a screw shop.
> But dislikes a post for asking? Rather stupid really


Sorry brother was pressed in error. I sheared the head off and was trying to look for a way to get it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

